# Carp Tournament



## Normmouth

I'm in the process of putting together a monthly carp tournament in the Akron area rotating between Springfield Lake and North Reservoir. I'd like to kick things off mid-April and run through September. 

I'd like to run things European style with a peg draw so people aren't camping out for the best spots. I'm also planning on having them during the day like 8-5.

If you're interested, let me know.


----------



## AkronCATS

I've never fished for carp, but I'd give it a try if the entry fees weren't too steep. What do you have in mind? What kind of rules are there for a carp tourny? Do you allow boats? How many fish in the bag limit? Are there teams or is it just singles? 
I run AkronCATS (hence the name). We have 3 tournaments this year, North Reservoir, Nimi, and Berlin. It may be a good idea to check our schedule http://akroncats.bravehost.com/index.html so we don't end up at the same lake on the same day. If you need any help gettin started, I'd be glad to help out. Shoot me an email at [email protected] 
-Steve


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Normmouth

Steve, I was actually making sure I could keep the dates separate from the AkronCats. Mostly because I want to fish those as well. 

The basic rules will be as such:

- 1-2 person teams
- max 4 rods per team (in accordance to Ohio law)
- shore only
- all carp caught will be weighed. highest weight total wins.
- fishing areas (swims) will be marked off and numbered. There will be a draw at registration for the numbered spots.
- fish are to be weighed as they are caught at the central weigh station(s)
- Cost will be $25 per team with an optional $5 biggest fish buy-in
- no treble hooks
- no restrictions on bait or chumming (if it's legal in Ohio, you can use it)

I'm working with a couple professional Carp fishermen from the South to help finalize the rules as well as the size of the swims.

I'll post more once I have it finalized, of of course we'll move the thread to the appropriate area.


----------



## zaqxsw

I may be interested. Would the entry fee cover any pre-baiting?


----------



## rustyhooks

count me in


----------



## AkronCATS

I notice a lot of carp tournaments are for shore fishing only. Any idea why that is?


----------



## rustyhooks

AkronCATS said:


> I notice a lot of carp tournaments are for shore fishing only. Any idea why that is?


mine is always "shore only"


----------



## Normmouth

The big reason is because the fish are weighed and returned to the water after they have been caught. Unlike catfish or bass where the fish are kept in live wells until the end of the tournament.

I honestly don't think 10-20lb Carp could survive (or even fit) in most livewells on boats for the length of a tournament.


----------



## AkronCATS

any progress on the tournaments yet?


----------

